# Eheim 2217 Good Enough For A 75G?



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I found a good deal on a eheim 2217 and i'm thinking of getting it for my 75g. Is it enough filtration? I'm currently running a 2213. Should i keep the 2213 running and just add the 2217? I'm assuming the 2217 is more than enough for my tank.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Depends on whats in the tank for bio-load.

I would run them both personally... not going to hurt anything! If you setup another tank, you can just remove the smaller one and use to to cycle a new tank.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I have one 7.5" rhom and some plants.Never leave any uneaten food lying around. I have the 2213 running the 75g and so far my water params are great.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Run em both for a while... If its too much flow for your plants and fish, put the media from the smaller one into the larger one and try that.

Its always nice to have another established filter you can throw on a tank for cycling or for a backup.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Ægir said:


> Run em both for a while... If its too much flow for your plants and fish, put the media from the smaller one into the larger one and try that.
> 
> Its always nice to have another established filter you can throw on a tank for cycling or for a backup.


I already have too much flow. I'm running a marineland 1200 powerhead and i have it pointing upwards for surface agitation and the plants on one side of my tank are almost always leaning on one side.
You think the 2217 will add a lot more flow?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

remove the powerhead...? In my opinion there is no such thing as too much flow unless its removing plants or thrashing your fish around.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Ægir said:


> remove the powerhead...? In my opinion there is no such thing as too much flow unless its removing plants or thrashing your fish around.


My rhom seem to love the current but I have trouble keeping some plants in the substrate! There's always one or two floating around! Question is, will the rhom benefit from the extra filtration?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

the 2217 wont add significanty more current as it is a farily low gph cannister plus it uses a spray bar. the 2217 alone will be fine with a solo rhom thouhg unless you have another tank to move the 2213 to I would jut keep it on the 75g as well as it would do more work there then in a box


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

I would just run the 2217 on your 75G and place all the filter media in it from your 2213. That way you will not run into any mini-cycle issues.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

ksls said:


> I would just run the 2217 on your 75G and place all the filter media in it from your 2213. That way you will not run into any mini-cycle issues.


does it matter if the green lid that goes on top of the media is missing?
Never mind i found it.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

So i installed the 2217 and kept the 2213 running also. Does it matter if both intakes are side by side?
Or is it better to put one in each end?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

its fine if they are side by side... just put the other end as far away from the intake as possible>


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Ægir said:


> its fine if they are side by side... just put the other end as far away from the intake as possible>


I have both intakes together on one end and the spray bars together on the other side of the tank.


----------

